
Tim Cook: People Bought Fewer New iPhones Because They Repaired Their Old Ones - pseudolus
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zmd9a5/tim-cook-to-investors-people-bought-fewer-new-iphones-because-they-repaired-their-old-ones
======
corvallis
I had the opportunity to choose between a used 6 and a new 8 or X after my 5s
tragically drowned a couple months ago. After playing with the new ones, I
couldn’t justify the price though I can easily afford it. Didn’t see much
difference between the 6 and the new models in terms of function. Maybe the
camera is a bit better but I don’t have kids nor do I take selfies/use social
media so the 6 it is. I don’t feel like I’m missing out.

------
uberman
Not because $1300 was more than they were willing to pay?

~~~
api
... or because it's been years since anything new has appeared in the mobile
world compelling enough to justify an upgrade?

------
cimmanom
Because we didn’t want larger screens and couldn’t get new ones SE-sized?

